# T.O.C racer bike identification and possible date  help



## redline1968 (Oct 25, 2019)

Well I had time to pull this one down for a shake down on the date and what is it..it was discover in a trash dump... I think it’s euro ( possibly Italian) made.. as far as date I’m on the shelf with it.. so I’ll ask you on your opinions...  here what I see it has a very interesting rear adjuster ..larger Oiler on hangar.....3 pc crank ...cast iron wing nuts....wood rims... 2spd flip flop hub... it also apears to be cut for a larger chain ring... lugged frame.. is original paint ....orig major Taylor bars....is it hand made? How old ?...I don’t know. Possibly you might.. anyway it cool eye candy...thanks


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 25, 2019)

Oh it has no badge holes decal only


----------



## kccomet (Oct 25, 2019)

no idea on maker, but i like it, i like it a lot. distinctive rear drop outs and forward facing seat clamp should be clues. looking forward to ideas


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 25, 2019)

I hope some clues show. It is interesting to say the least.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 26, 2019)

Wow, that's cool.  Can you make out all the letters on the oiler?  Maybe a clue there.


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 26, 2019)

This is an easy one..!!

I'm about 100% positive I know what this bike is!!!

The fork crown is 100% Bianchi as is the lug work - seat post bolt location and also the headset style is Bianchi as well.

*ALSO* - if it is a Bianchi then it will be inscribed on the crank arm.  Look very closely on the side of the arm and there should be the "Bianchi" inscription.

Show a photo of the side of the drive side crank arm please.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 26, 2019)

Hey great idea I’ll look 


dfa242 said:


> Wow, that's cool.  Can you make out all the letters on the oiler?  Maybe a clue there.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 26, 2019)

Still I also approx need a date on this one any ideas?


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 26, 2019)

That’s my gut on this one I’ll look 


corbettclassics said:


> This is an easy one..!!
> 
> I'm about 100% positive I know what this bike is!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 26, 2019)

Look in the patents for that rear wheel adjustment and fixture feature , it is unusual and give you a clue , look on the pedals , for a symbol or name , show the chain on the bike , . I look at bikes a lot , the complete rear section is different and very cool and well made . If Corbetts could not tell you , exactly what it is , you know it is a fine find ! Insane in the membrane to think someone through this set away , .please let me know if this bike becomes a for sale item , . I have a great  large sprock drive line set up for this . Branchewalter@yahoo.com , if you get a price,  I will be interested in the purchase


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 26, 2019)

This would most likely be the correct chainring for the crankset that is on it.


----------



## juvela (Oct 26, 2019)

-----

Italian-ness is easily ruled in or out by a check of the bottom bracket thread.

Bianchi pattern fork crown may be an Agrati product.

_Regolabile _ stem & bar set may be from Schierano.

Have you found any marking on the head of the crank arms?  One would expect something there...


-----


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 26, 2019)

OMG!....after all this time spending hour and hours looking it was staring me in the face.....lol. Corbetclassics hit it on the nose!   Great job... I found the signature as you said on the arm!   Wow this ones very special. Possibly a Tour de France racer!  Eduardo bianchi designed dropouts !  How exciting... doubt I’ll get that chain ring but now I can look...it’s got to be very early ....built during his lifetime.. any ideas on dating it?


corbettclassics said:


> This would most likely be the correct chainring for the crankset that is on it.
> 
> View attachment 1085502


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 27, 2019)

???????? Guess that’s it...lol I’ll figure it out...


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 27, 2019)

Open cutout lugs on about 1926 as seen here on Frank Duesenberg's bike.  I've been after this bike for the last 25 yrs. 

The fork crown was used throughout these yrs.  I guess your bike with the closed lugs could be a couple yrs after or even a couple yrs earlier.  My guess would be earlier but only guessing.  I'm not familiar with your dropouts and it would be nice to find information on that style.

But I knew your bike was a Bianchi and glad you showed a pic of the crank arm as they are usually stamped there.  My Bianchi Track was 30's and slightly different than yours.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks I’ve done some historical info on the bianchi ...what I found out is this is Eduardo bianchis’ design that came out around 1909. He was trying to figure out how to change the gear/ tire without readjusting the tension screws.. so this was his concept. It realeases the wheel and keeps the tension set when you put it back in place.. saves time in a race ...Funky but cool. Also in looking around it seems the use of hand brakes was standard. Can’t remember the date but I think it’s post  1916 for hand brakes....I’ll check again..


----------



## kccomet (Oct 27, 2019)

great bike, I would thank Billy, it went from a 1500 dollar bike to a 5000 dollar bike in my humble opinion, by identification


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 28, 2019)

He’s got the knowledge but It was always there I’d would have found it eventually...  :0 just a little quicker that’s all


----------

